# Rolling Relics Santa Rosa ride June 30th



## slick (Jun 6, 2018)

Our next ride will be on June 30th in Santa Rosa. Meet up at the Veterans Memorial Building at 9am and leave at 10am. We will ride to Railroad square coffee shop, then to Sebastopol for lunch at the brewery and back to our meeting spot. So dust off your vintage bikes and come out and roll vintage with the Rolling Relics. See you there!


----------



## Cory (Jun 6, 2018)

.............


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 6, 2018)

Cory said:


> Ill be there!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk



I am doing the July ride in SF.
are going to both??


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Jun 25, 2018)

The weather forecast for Saturday is a hot 94 degrees. Mornings here have been cool, in the 50's until about noon. Looking forward to the a ride!


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Jun 30, 2018)

Riders ready to roll here in sunny Santa Rosa!


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Jun 30, 2018)




----------



## OldSkipTooth (Jun 30, 2018)




----------



## OldSkipTooth (Jun 30, 2018)




----------



## OldSkipTooth (Jun 30, 2018)




----------



## TR6SC (Jun 30, 2018)

OldSkipTooth said it would be a hot one. He didn't lie. Look at this poor guy. Hot and tired and thirsty. Was it worth it?


Yes!
Good times. Good people. Thanks to all!


----------



## sccruiser (Jul 1, 2018)




----------

